# Μουσικοί δρόμοι και πλατείες (όπως η πλατεία Βάθης)



## nickel (Sep 26, 2009)

Ωραία ιδέα είχε ο Κώστας Ζουγρής και μάζεψε στη Βιβλιοθήκη της Ελευθεροτυπίας τραγούδια που γράφτηκαν για δρόμους και πλατείες. Ιδέες, λοιπόν, μπόλικες εκεί μέσα για να βρείτε παλιές αγάπες. Ή να προσθέσετε κάποιο από τα πολλά τραγούδια που, αναπόφευκτα, δεν χωρούσαν στη στήλη. Αλλά, πρώτα, η απαραίτητη διόρθωση: η «πλατεία Βάθης» (και όχι «πλατεία Βάθη»): Έλα να μάθεις στην πλατεία Βάθης. 






Υπάρχουν πολλές σχετικές αναφορές στο διαδίκτυο, αλλά πουθενά δεν βρήκα ολόκληρο το σχετικό λήμμα από τη Μεγάλη Ελληνική Εγκυκλοπαίδεια:

*Βάθεια (και Βάθη).* Συνοικία Αθηνών, ευρισκομένη αριστερά της οδού Γ΄ Σεπτεμβρίου από της πλατείας της Ομονοίας. Επί της συνοικίας ταύτης συμπίπτουσιν αι οδοί Καματερού, Αριστοτέλους, Χαλκοκονδύλη, Μάρνη, Μαιζώνος, Λιοσίων, Μενάνδρου και Καρόλου Ι΄. Περιλαμβάνει την πλατείαν Ανεξαρτησίας και την μεταξύ των οδών Χαλκοκονδύλη, Αριστοτέλους και Καματερού σχηματιζομένην μικράν πλατείαν της κυρίως Βάθειας, εκ της οποίας έλαβε το όνομα ολόκληρος η ευρεία σήμερον συνοικία. Η συνοικία οφείλει την ονομασίαν της εις το ότι ελίμναζον άλλοτε εν αυτή τα ύδατα του χειμάρρου Κυκλοβόρου. Μετά την μεταφοράν της πρωτευούσης εκ Ναυπλίου εις Αθήνας, το μέρος τούτο ευρίσκετο επί μακρόν εκτός του σχεδίου της πόλεως, ότε δε περιελήφθη εις αυτό, ηγέρθησαν αι πρώται οικίαι και ο κατελθών εις την Ελλάδα άλλοτε ηγεμών της Μολδαβίας Μιχαήλ Βόδα Σούτσος ήγειρεν εκεί το μέγαρόν του (σήμερον Άσυλον της Αγίας Αικατερίνης), εντός απεράντου κήπου. Εκ του κήπου τούτου κατατμηθέντος εις οικόπεδα εσχηματίσθη η συνοικία Βάθεια, διηνοίχθησαν αι οδοί Αχαρνών, Αλκιβιάδου, Λιοσίων, Μιχαήλ Βόδα, πλατεία Νικολάου Μαυροκορδάτου, μετεσχηματίσθη ο χείμαρρος Κυκλόβορος εις λεωφόρον και εχαράχθησαν αι τέμνουσαι αυτάς πολυάριθμοι οδοί, ταχέως δε ηγέρθησαν ωραίαι οικοδομαί και ηυρύνθη μεγάλως η πολύοικος σήμερον συνοικία. Εξυπηρετείται αύτη υπό δύο γραμμών τροχιοδρομικών και πολυαρίθμων επιβατικών αυτοκινήτων. Ο πυρήν της συνοικίας Βάθειας υπήρξεν η μικρά τριγωνική πλατεία σκιαζομένη υπό της μεγάλης λεύκας (της περίφημου Λεύκας της Βάθειας) αποκοπείσης κατά το 1926. Το περί αυτήν τμήμα της συνοικίας μετεσχηματίσθη εις κέντρον εμπορικόν και βιοτεχνικόν πλήρες ζωής και κινήσεως.


----------



## nickel (Sep 26, 2009)

Το κείμενο του Κώστα Ζουγρή στη Βιβλιοθήκη της «Ε»:

Οι δρόμοι έχουν τη δική τους ιστορία στο τραγούδι
Από τον Κώστα Ζουγρή

Από τα αγαπημένα θέματα των στιχουργών, οι διάφοροι δρόμοι και πλατείες σ' ολόκληρο τον πλανήτη, έδωσαν συχνά την ευκαιρία σε διάφορους καλλιτέχνες να γνωρίσουν μεγάλες επιτυχίες.

Στη χώρα μας ο πιο γνωστός δρόμος σε τραγούδι είναι μάλλον η Οδός Αριστοτέλους, σύνθεση του Γιάννη Σπανού, σε στίχους του Λευτέρη Παπαδόπουλου και ερμηνεία από τη Χαρούλα Αλεξίου.

Ο Δήμος Μούτσης έγραψε το 1968 την επιτυχία του Σταμάτη Κόκοτα Στου Προφήτη Ηλία, σε στίχους Γιώργου Παπαστεφάνου, η οποία αναφέρεται στα σοκάκια αυτής της όμορφης περιοχής του Πειραιά. Ο ίδιος συνθέτης έχει γράψει και το Σαν τον Τσε Γκεβάρα, σε στίχους του Νίκου Γκάτσου και ερμηνεία από τον Μανώλη Μητσιά, με αναφορά στην οδό Φωκίωνος Νέγρη· για τον ίδιο δρόμο έχει γράψει το ομώνυμο τραγούδι ο Γιώργος Μουζάκης, σε στίχους του Ηλία Λυμπερόπουλου, με ερμηνευτή τον Γιάννη Βογιατζή.

Ο Γιάννης Ξανθούλης έγραψε τους στίχους και ο Σταμάτης Κραουνάκης τη μουσική για το τραγούδι Οδός Ιπποκράτους, με ερμηνεύτρια την Αλκηστη Πρωτοψάλτη.

Στη Σταδίου τραγουδούσαν οι Φατμέ στο άλμπουμ τους Βγαίνουμε απ' το τούνελ.

Η Αφροδίτη Μάνου με τη δικιά της σύνθεση Νυχτερινή εκπομπή κάνει βόλτα στους δρόμους της Αθήνας και αναφέρει τη Λεωφ. Κηφισίας και την Πανόρμου.

Ο Κώστας Λειβαδάς έγραψε τους στίχους στο Σαν να μην πέρασε μια μέρα και ο Γιώργος Δημητριάδης που το τραγουδά, τη μουσική. Το σημείο συνάντησης στην έμπνευση αυτής της διαχρονικής επιτυχίας, που έχει γίνει σύνθημα σε διάφορες περιπτώσεις της κοινωνικής μας ζωής, η πλατεία Μαβίλη.

Αλλη μία πλατεία που τραγουδήθηκε, είναι η πλατεία Αβυσσηνίας στο Μοναστηράκι, επιτυχία του Αντώνη Καλογιάννη από την τηλεοπτική σειρά Εν Αθήναις, των Βαγγέλη Γκούφα και Μάριου Ποντίκα, η μουσική ήταν του Αργύρη Κουνάδη και οι στίχοι του Μάριου Ποντίκα. Η Σωτηρία Μπέλλου τραγουδά για την πλατεία Βάθη στη σύνθεση του Ηλία Ανδριόπουλου από το άλμπουμ Λαϊκά Προάστια.

Σόλωνος και Σίνα λέγεται ένα από τα τραγούδια του Βαγγέλη Γερμανού.

Για την οδό Φρύνης έγραψε ένα ορχηστρικό κομμάτι ο Σταύρος Ξαρχάκος στην ταινία Κόκκινα Φανάρια, τίτλος του Τ' οργανάκι της οδού Φρύνης.

Σε στίχους και μουσική του Νίκου Ζούδιαρη, ο Αλκίνοος Ιωαννίδης τραγούδησε το 1993 για τη Ζήνωνος στο πρώτο του άλμπουμ στην Ελλάδα, που είχε τίτλο Στην αγορά του κόσμου.

Ο πιο τραγουδισμένος δρόμος της Αθήνας, που όμως παράλληλα είναι και περιοχή της Καλλιθέας, είναι η οδός Χαροκόπου, που αναφέρεται βασικά σαν τοποθεσία στο τραγούδι του Βασίλη Βασιλειάδη Στου Χαροκόπου και στην Καλλιθέα, επιτυχία του Δημήτρη Ευσταθίου από το 1968 σε στίχους του Πυθαγόρα. Χαροκόπου 1942-1953 λέγεται το τραγούδι που έγραψε ο Ακης Πάνου για το άλμπουμ του Γιώργου Νταλάρα Θέλω να τα πω.

Για την Εγνατίας 406 τραγουδούσε το 1973 ο Γρηγόρης Μπιθικώτσης σε μουσική δικιά του και στίχους του Κώστα Βίρβου, με τη διαφορά ότι τουλάχιστον τότε δεν υπήρχε αυτός ο αριθμός στην Εγνατία, όπως δήλωσε αργότερα ο στιχουργός Κώστας Βίρβος.

Το 2002 ο Κώστας Μακεδόνας ηχογραφεί στη Λυρική Σκηνή μαζί με άλλους καλλιτέχνες ένα άλμπουμ με τραγούδια του Χρήστου Νικολόπουλου που αναφέρονται σε δρόμους, συνοικίες και πλατείες των Αθηνών, όπως οι πλατείες Ομονοίας (Κώστας Μακεδόνας) και Ασωμάτων (Μπάμπης Τσέρτος), η Ιερά Οδός (Μακεδόνας), η Κωνσταντινουπόλεως (Μακεδόνας), η Αθηνάς (Χορωδία), η Πειραιώς (Μακεδόνας), η Αιόλου (Τσέρτος).

Για την Πλατεία Ασωμάτων τραγουδά και ο Γιώργος Νταλάρας μαζί με τον Χάρη και τον Πάνο Κατσιμίχα, η σύνθεση είναι του Αλκη Αλκαίου.

Για τη Θεμιστοκλέους 43 κυκλοφόρησε ολόκληρο άλμπουμ ο Σταύρος Ξαρχάκος το 1964.

Στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του '50, η Ρένα Βλαχοπούλου και αμέσως μετά η Σοφία Βέμπο τραγούδησαν το Ομόνοια πλαζ, ενώ αναφέρουν και την Place Pigale, σε μουσική Μενέλαου Θεοφανίδη και στίχους των Γ. Ασημακόπουλου και Β. Σπυρόπουλου, και το Τρίο Κιτάρα τον Τραμπαρίφα του Μιχάλη Σουγιούλ, σε στίχους των Σακελλάριου - Γιαννακόπουλου, όπου αναφέρεται η λεωφόρος Συγγρού.

Υπάρχουν βέβαια και σημαντικά άλμπουμ που έχουν για τίτλο τους τον Δρόμο, αλλά δεν αναφέρουν συγκεκριμένες οδούς: Τα τραγούδια του δρόμου Μάνος Λοΐζος, Ο δρόμος των Μίμη Πλέσσα, Λευτέρη Παπαδόπουλου, όπου υπάρχει όμως το τραγούδι Γέλαγε η Μαρία, με ερμηνευτή τον Γιάννη Πουλόπουλο, με αναφορά στην οδό Φυλής, και Η οδός Ονείρων του Μάνου Χατζιδάκι.

Σαν τον Καραγκιόζη με τον Διονύση Σαββόπουλο, με αναφορά στους δρόμους Αχαρνών και Ηπείρου.

Στον Λευκό τον Πύργο, τραγούδι του Γιώργου Ζαμπέτα, με αναφορά σε αρκετές περιοχές της Θεσσαλονίκης, αλλά και την οδό Τσιμισκή.

Η Route 66, που ενώνει ένα μεγάλο κομμάτι της Αμερικής από το Σικάγο μέχρι την Καλιφόρνια, έχει γίνει επιτυχία σε διάφορες δεκαετίες, αρχίζοντας από τον Nat King Cole στη δεκαετία του '40.

Ο Gerry Rafferty έκανε γνωστή σε όλο τον κόσμο την Baker Street στο Λονδίνο μέσα από την ομώνυμη επιτυχία του 1978.

Επιτυχία των America είναι το Ventura Highway από το 1972. Η Ventura είναι προάστιο του Λος Αντζελες στην Καλιφόρνια.

Το 1967 οι Beatles τραγούδησαν για ένα μικρό στενό στο Λίβερπουλ που ονομάζεται Penny Lane και το έκαναν γνωστό σε όλο τον κόσμο.

Οι Γερμανοί Kraftwerk είχαν την πρώτη πετυχημένη διεθνή παρουσία τους με το άλμπουμ Autobahn, από το οποίο ξεχώρισε το ομώνυμο τραγούδι που κυκλοφόρησε σε ειδική έκδοση για σινγκλ και έκανε γνωστό το γερμανικό δίκτυο των εθνικών δρόμων στον υπόλοιπο κόσμο.

Ο Van Morrison τραγούδησε για την Cypruss Avenue στο Λονδίνο στο άλμπουμ του 1974 It's Τοο Late Το Stop Now, και ο Prince για την Alphabet Street, οι Cure για την Fascination Street, οι Dire Straits για την Telegraph Road, για την Electric Avenue ο Eddy Grant, οι 10cc το Wall Street Shuffle, ο Ryan Adams το Goodnight, Hollywood Blvd. και οι Doobie Brothers για την Toulouse Street.

Από τις μεγαλύτερες επιτυχίες, το 59th Street Bridge Song (Feelin' Groovy) για τους Simon and Garfunkel και αργότερα τους Harpers Bizarre.

Ο Eric Clapton έδωσε τίτλο στο πετυχημένο άλμπουμ του 461 Ocean Boulevard τη διεύθυνση του δρόμου που έμενε εκείνη την περίοδο στην πόλη του Μαϊάμι στη Φλόριντα.

Η 42nd Street έχει φιλοξενήσει άπειρα μιούζικαλ και βέβαια έχει γίνει επιτυχία το τραγούδι που αναφέρεται σ' αυτήν, τραγουδισμένο από τους Ruby Keeler και Dick Powell.

Για την Basin Street στη Νέα Ορλεάνη τραγούδησαν αρκετοί, με κορυφαία την ερμηνεία του Louis Armstrong (Basin Street Blues).

Ο Morrissey έχει στο ρεπερτόριό του το Late Night, Maudlin Street από το άλμπουμ του Viva Hate που κυκλοφόρησε το 1988.

Οι Iron Maiden έχουν επηρεασθεί από τη σύντομη ιστορία του Edgar Alan Poe στο τραγούδι τους Murders In The Rue Morgue, στο οποίο, όπως και ο ποιητής, περιγράφουν τον φόνο δύο κοριτσιών. Στο τραγούδι των Iron Maiden ένας Αγγλος που ακούει τις φωνές των κοριτσιών στη Rue Morgue τρέχει αμέσως και τις βρίσκει δολοφονημένες. Οταν τον βλέπουν οι Γάλλοι με τα χέρια του ματωμένα, πιστεύουν ότι αυτός είναι ο δολοφόνος και αυτός, που δεν μιλάει καθόλου γαλλικά, δεν μπορεί να τους εξηγήσει ότι είναι αθώος και αναγκάζεται να γίνει φυγάς, αλλά πάντα φοβάται ότι θα συλληφθεί και θα καταδικαστεί.

Στην υπόλοιπη Ευρώπη, ο Sergio Endrigo τραγούδησε για τη Via Broletto 34, ο Masimo Ranieri για τη Via Del Conservatorio, η Mina για τη Via Di Qua, οι Il Divo για τη Via Veneto, όπως και ο Dean Martin, ενώ και ο Nino Rota έχει γράψει τη δικιά του Via Veneto για τη μουσική της ταινίας Γυμνοί στον ήλιο.

Ο Yves Montand τραγούδησε για τη Rue De Belleville, ο Mouloudgi τη Rue De Lappe του Francis Lemarque, η Zazie για τη Rue De La Paix και ο Joe Dassin το Les Champs-Elysees.

Είναι ευνόητο ότι έγιναν αρκετές περικοπές σε τραγούδια, λόγω του μεγάλου αριθμού τους, ειδικά από τον διεθνή χώρο. ​


----------



## nickel (Sep 26, 2009)

Ένα τραγούδι που δεν υπάρχει εκεί: το Βουλεβάρτο των ραγισμένων ονείρων. _The Boulevard of Broken Dreams_, δηλαδή το Sunset Boulevard του Λος Άντζελες, ο δρόμος των 35 χιλιομέτρων που φιλοξενεί από την γκλαμουριά του Χόλιγουντ ως την πορνεία του LA. Προφανώς, και πλούσια δόση ραγισμένων ονείρων. Το τραγούδι δεν είναι το πρόσφατο χιτάκι των Green Day, αλλά το τραγούδι από την ταινία _Moulin Rouge_ του 1934, που μόνο ο Τόνι Μπένετ το έχει ηχογραφήσει σε 5 διαφορετικές βερσιόν και εδώ είναι η πέμπτη του, μαζί με τον Στινγκ. (Εγώ προτιμώ την εκτέλεση από τη μεγαλοανιψιά του Μαζόχ.)

I walk along the street of sorrow / The Boulevard of Broken Dreams / Where gigolo and gigolette / Can take a kiss without regret / So they forget their broken dreams."


----------



## crystal (Sep 26, 2009)

Ωραίο νήμα. :) Θα συνεχίσω με μια νότα Αθήνας κι ένα από τα τραγούδια που αγαπώ πολύ από τότε που το πρωτάκουσα.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 26, 2009)

nickel said:


> Αλλά, πρώτα, η απαραίτητη διόρθωση: η «πλατεία Βάθης» (και όχι «πλατεία Βάθη»): Έλα να μάθεις στην πλατεία Βάθης.


Μια ερώτηση: τι μύγα τούς έχει τσιμπήσει τώρα τελευταία και λένε _πλατεία Βάθη_;


----------



## sarant (Sep 26, 2009)

Την "Εγνατίας 406" τη διατήρησε πάντως, αν και μετά λέει "Εγνατία".
Επίσης, ο δίσκος του Νικολόπουλου με τραγούδια αφιερωμένα σε συνοικίες και δρόμους της Αθήνας είχε στιχουργό τον Φώντα Λάδη.


----------



## sarant (Sep 26, 2009)

Και το τραγούδι "Αυτή που περνάει" του Φοίβου Δεληβοριά έχει Σταδίου, Σίνα, Κοραή, Μπενάκη, Σκουφά.

Υπάρχει βέβαια και στα ραμόνια η οδός Γραφημώνος του Πασχάλη Τερζή.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 26, 2009)

Άσε τι έχουν πάθει και με την Εγνατία. Ακούγοντας κατσάδες δεξιά-αριστερά ότι είναι η _Εγνατία _και όχι η _Εγνατίας_, φοβούνται πια να την κλίνουν, κι έτσι άκουσα _της οδού Εγνατία._


----------



## psifio (Sep 26, 2009)

sarant said:


> Υπάρχει βέβαια και στα ραμόνια η οδός Γραφημώνος του Πασχάλη Τερζή.



Τι είναι τα ραμόνια; Η γλώσσα στην οποία είναι γραμμένος ο στίχος "συγκάτοικοι είμαστε όλοι στην τρέλα κι εγώ δεν έχω μανίκι";


----------



## Rogerios (Sep 26, 2009)

Ο κατάλογος με τα τραγούδια που αναφέρονται σε δρόμους και πλατείες είναι ατελείωτος. Ειδικά, αν μπλέξουμε με γαλλικά τραγούδια.

Για μια πρόχειρη παριζιάνικη γεωγραφία: λίγος Ζακ Ντυτρον






και (για κάτι πιο ελαφρύ) Ενρίκο Μασίας,


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 26, 2009)

nickel said:


> Ο πιο τραγουδισμένος δρόμος της Αθήνας, που όμως παράλληλα είναι και περιοχή της Καλλιθέας, είναι η οδός Χαροκόπου, που αναφέρεται βασικά σαν τοποθεσία στο τραγούδι του Βασίλη Βασιλειάδη Στου Χαροκόπου και στην Καλλιθέα, επιτυχία του Δημήτρη Ευσταθίου από το 1968 σε στίχους του Πυθαγόρα. Χαροκόπου 1942-1953 λέγεται το τραγούδι που έγραψε ο Ακης Πάνου για το άλμπουμ του Γιώργου Νταλάρα Θέλω να τα πω.



Για το τραγούδι του Βασιλειάδη, εδώ αναφέρεται ως πρώτη εκτέλεση αυτή με το Γρηγόρη Μπιθικώτση με δεύτερες φωνές το Σταμάτη Κόκκοτα και τη Χαρούλα Λαμπράκη. Σε άλλα σημεία αναφέρεται ως χρονιά της πρώτης εκτέλεσης το 1967. (Παρέμβαση λόγω εντοπιότητας...)



psifio said:


> Τι είναι τα ραμόνια; Η γλώσσα στην οποία είναι γραμμένος ο στίχος "συγκάτοικοι είμαστε όλοι στην τρέλα κι εγώ δεν έχω μανίκι";



Για τα ραμόνια, δες στο ιστολόγιο του sarant, εδώ. :)


----------



## psifio (Sep 26, 2009)

Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## SBE (Sep 26, 2009)

Αυτό που με είχε ξαφνιάσει στην πρώτη μου επίσκεψη στο Λος Άντζελες ήταν το πόσοι δρόμοι και τοπωνύμιά του αναφέρονται σε γνωστά τραγούδια. Για το Παρίσι π.χ. το περίμενα, για την Ευρώπη γενικά ίσως, αλλά ο νέος κόσμος δε μου γέμιζε το μάτι στιχουργικά. Όταν τα ακούς δεν σκέφτεσαι ότι αναφέρονται σε υπαρκτά μέρη, ότι όλα αυτά τα μέρη βρίσκονται στην ίδια πόλη και εννοείται δεν ξέρεις πάντα τι αντιπροσωπεύει το κάθε μέρος. Αν και πιο συχνά είναι απλά το μέρος που ζούσε ή σύχναζε ο καλλιτέχνης. 
επίσης ενδιαφέρουσες οι αναφορές σε υπαρκτά πρόσωπα. 

Από την άλλη διαβάζοντας το άρθρο αισθάνθηκα ότι έχω γεράσει ή ότι έχω χάσει πολλά επεισόδια. Αναφέρεται π.χ. στο άσμα "Σα να μην πέρασε μια μέρα'. Σκέφτομαι χμ, αυτό κάτι μου θυμίζει για να το βρώ στο γιουτιουμπ, το κοιτάζω, είναι όντως αυτό που θυμόμουνα, πέφτει το μάτι στο πρώτο σχόλιο που λέει "τέτοια τραγούδια δεν γράφονται πια"  και "all time classic"  και "μου θυμίζει τα παλιά, δεκαετία του '90" .


----------



## sarant (Sep 26, 2009)

SBE said:


> Από την άλλη διαβάζοντας το άρθρο αισθάνθηκα ότι έχω γεράσει ή ότι έχω χάσει πολλά επεισόδια. Αναφέρεται π.χ. στο άσμα "Σα να μην πέρασε μια μέρα'. Σκέφτομαι χμ, αυτό κάτι μου θυμίζει για να το βρώ στο γιουτιουμπ, το κοιτάζω, είναι όντως αυτό που θυμόμουνα, πέφτει το μάτι στο πρώτο σχόλιο που λέει "τέτοια τραγούδια δεν γράφονται πια"  και "all time classic"  και "μου θυμίζει τα παλιά, δεκαετία του '90" .



!!! Κάτι τέτοιο αισθάνθηκα κιεγώ!

Απροπό, λείπει από τον κατάλογο η Οδός Σανταρόζα του Βασίλη Νικολαΐδη.

Προσθέτω και μερικά ακόμα (Λίγα-λίγα μου' ρχονται)
* Τα Παιδιά από την Πάτρα έχουν δίσκο με τίτλο "Αχαρνών 77" (προφανώς εκεί ήταν το κέντρο τους) αλλά κανένα τραγούδι με τέτοιο τίτλο.
* Ο Σαββόπουλος στο Τσάμικο έχει διάφορους δρόμους μαζί με άλλα εμβληματικά τοπωνύμια του ελληνισμού: Διοικητηρίου και Εξαρχείων, (...)
Μπιζανίου και Αναλήψεως, Αγίας Τριάδας και 28ης Οκτωβρίου
* Ο Κραουνάκης και η Νικολακοπούλου στα Ισόβια (με τον Μητσιά) έφτιαξαν τραγούδι για το πώς κλίνεται η οδός. Εκεί υπάρχει η Αττική οδός και μερικές άλλες:
Μια άγνωστη οδός παντού καραδοκεί
στα πέριξ αλλά και στην Αττική.
Και μ' έπιασε καημός που φτάσαμε ως εκεί,
στην πτώση της την ονομαστική.

Η οδός, της οδού, την οδό, ταξιτζή μου για σένα τραγουδώ.
Αι οδοί, των οδών, τας οδούς, για φιλάθλους κι οπαδούς.
Η οδός, της οδού, την οδό, στη γωνιά στεκόμουν να σε δω.
Αι οδοί, των οδών, τας οδούς, σε λαμβάνω εσύ μ' ακούς;

Μια άγνωστη οδός τι να 'κανε κι αυτή,
κοιτάει να επιβιώσει με τ' αυτί,
την ξέχασε ο λαός την αιτιατική,
πανεύκολη οδός η Αττική.

Η οδός, της οδού, την οδό, ταξιτζή μου για σένα τραγουδώ.
Αι οδοί, των οδών, τας οδούς, για φιλάθλους κι οπαδούς.
Η οδός, της οδού, καθ' οδόν Λεωνίδου και Θερμοπυλών.
Αι οδοί, των οδών, τας οδούς, γέφυρα Κολοκυνθούς.

Βρε πoια οδός, της οδού, την οδό, ταξιτζή μου για σένα τραγουδώ.
Αι οδοί, των οδών, τας οδούς, σε λαμβάνω εσύ μ' ακούς;


----------



## Marinos (Sep 26, 2009)

Νίκο, με πρόλαβες με το Νικολαΐδη και το Σαββόπουλο. Υπάρχουν βέβαια και "Οι μπαλάντες της οδού Αθηνάς" του Χατζιδάκι.


----------



## daeman (Sep 26, 2009)

Ωραία η ιδέα του Ζουγρή, εξαιρετική η ιδέα του Νίκελ να ανοίξει αυτό το νήμα! 
λέει ένας δαίμων τρίβοντας ολόχαρος τις παλάμες, κι ανασκουμπώνεται...
Πρώτα απ' όλα, μερικά τραγούδια που αναφέρονται όχι κάπου συγκεκριμένα, αλλά στον δρόμο γενικά.

Ένας δρόμος ανοιχτός, απέραντος και ονειρικός, που συμπτωματικά γυροφέρνει μέρες τώρα στο νου μου, από τις αυστραλέζικες Τριφίδες (όχι εκείνες, φυσικά), με την επιβλητική φωνή του μακαρίτη Ντέιβιντ ΜακΚόμπ:




 
Well the drums rolled off in my forehead 
and the guns went off in my chest 
Remember carrying the baby for you 
Crying in the wilderness 

I lost track of my friends, I lost my kin 
I cut them off as limbs 
I drove out over the flatlands 
hunting down you and him 

The sky was big and empty 
My chest filled to explode 
I yelled my insides out at the sun 
At the wide open road 

it's a wide open road, it's a wide open road 

How do you think it feels 
sleeping by yourself? 
when the one you love, the one you love 
is with someone else 

Then it's a wide open road 
It's a wide open road 
And now you can go any place 
that you ever wanted to go 

I wake up in the morning 
thinking I'm still by your side 
I reach out just to touch you 
then I realise 

It's a wide open road 
It's a wide open road


----------



## Marinos (Sep 26, 2009)

Α, συμπληρώνω στο άρθρο του Ζουγρή, ότι Ηπείρου κι Αχαρνών που λέει ο Σαββό στον Καραγκιόζη ήταν η διεύθυνση του Κύτταρου (ή του Ροντέο;), όπου εμφανιζόταν τότε μαζί με τον Σπαθάρη.


----------



## daeman (Sep 26, 2009)

Marinos said:


> Α, συμπληρώνω στο άρθρο του Ζουγρή, ότι Ηπείρου κι Αχαρνών που λέει ο Σαββό στον Καραγκιόζη ήταν η διεύθυνση του Κύτταρου (ή του Ροντέο;), όπου εμφανιζόταν τότε μαζί με τον Σπαθάρη.


 
Το Κύτταρο! :)

Κι ευχαριστώ, sarant, που μου θύμισες τους Αγώνες Τραγουδιού της Κέρκυρας! Τους είχε δείξει και η τηλεόραση, αν θυμάμαι καλά, κι ήταν πολύ ευχάριστη έκπληξη εκείνη την εποχή· μόνο Γιουροβίζιον και φεστιβάλ Θεσσαλονίκης (άντε και κάνα Σαν Ρέμο) είχαμε δει μέχρι τότε...


----------



## daeman (Sep 26, 2009)

Ένας δρόμος που βγάζει στο... πουθενά:





 
Well, we know where we're going
But we don't know where we've been
And we know what we're knowing
But we can't say what we've seen
And we're not little children
And we know what we want
And the future is certain
Give us time to work it out

We're on a road to nowhere
Come on inside
Takin' that ride to nowhere
We'll take that ride

I'm feelin' okay this mornin'
And you know,
We're on the road to paradise
Here we go, here we go

Chorus

Maybe you wonder where you are
I don't care
Here is where time is on our side
Take you there...take you there

We're on a road to nowhere
We're on a road to nowhere
We're on a road to nowhere

There's a city in my mind
Come along and take that ride
And it's all right, baby, it's all right

And it's very far away
But it's growing day by day
And it's all right, baby, it's all right

They can tell you what to do
But they'll make a fool of you
And it's all right, baby, it's all right

We're on a road to nowhere


----------



## daeman (Sep 26, 2009)

...
Η ηλιόλουστη πλευρά του δρόμου






Grab your coat and get your hat
Leave your worries on the doorstep
Life can be so sweet
On the sunny side of the street

Cant you hear the pitter-pat
And that happy tune is your step
Life can be complete
On the sunny side of the street

I used to walk in the shade with my blues on parade
But I'm not afraid... this rover's crossed over

If I never had a cent
I'd be rich as rockefeller
Gold dust at my feet
On the sunny side of the street

I used to walk in the shade, 
with them blues on parade
Now I'm not afraid
Τhis rover has crossed over

Now if I never made one cent
I'll still be rich as rockefeller
There will be goldust at my feet
On the sunny
On the sunny, sunny side of the street


----------



## nickel (Sep 26, 2009)

sarant said:


> Τα Παιδιά από την Πάτρα έχουν δίσκο με τίτλο "Αχαρνών 77" (προφανώς εκεί ήταν το κέντρο τους) αλλά κανένα τραγούδι με τέτοιο τίτλο.


Το διεθνώς γνωστό αντίστοιχο είναι, βέβαια, η _Abbey Road._





Η άχρηστη γνώση της ημέρας:

You want to talk about being in the right place at the right time?

Paul Cole, a retired salesman living in the Sebastian area, is in one of the most beloved, most reproduced and most iconic photographs of the past 35 years.

Get out your copy of "Abbey Road," the final Beatles album, and still the best-selling record of their illustrious career. You'll see the four Beatles walking single-file on the crosswalk in front of their recording studio, which just happened to be on Abbey Road in north London.

In the background, just behind John Lennon, is Paul Cole.

The picture was taken on the morning of Aug. 8, 1969. Photographer Iain McMillan brought the four Beatles outside, had them walk back and forth a few times, shot for 15 minutes and called it a day.

The picture everybody liked found the Beatles stepping symmetrically.

At that very moment, Cole -- on vacation from Deerfield Beach -- had opted out of entering a museum on Abbey Road with his wife.

"I told her 'I've seen enough museums. You go on in, take your time and look around and so on, and I'll just stay out here and see what's going on outside,'" says Cole, who was in his 50s at the time.

Parked just outside was a black police vehicle.

"I like to just start talking with people," Cole says. "I walked out, and that cop was sitting there in that police car. I just started carrying on a conversation with him. I was asking him about all kinds of things, about the city of London and the traffic control, things like that. Passing the time of day.

"I don't know why he was sitting there for so long; maybe he knew that was coming, I don't know. But he showed no evidence of it at all."

In McMillan's available alternate shots, all taken from the same spot (atop a stepladder in the middle of the street), there is no evidence of the police car or of Paul Cole.

"I just happened to look up, and I saw those guys walking across the street like a line of ducks," he recalls. "A bunch of kooks, I called them, because they were rather radical-looking at that time. You didn't walk around in London barefoot."

About a year later, Cole first noticed the "Abbey Road" album on top of the family record player (with Paul McCartney sans shoes). He did a double-take when he eyeballed McMillan's photo.

"I had a new sportcoat on, and I had just gotten new shell-rimmed glasses before I left," he says. "I had to convince the kids that that was me for a while. I told them 'Get the magnifying glass out, kids, and you'll see it's me.'

"And they saw it, and they went 'Oh, boy!' We had a laugh about it."​
Σύμφωνα με τη Wikipedia, ο Paul Cole πέθανε πέρυσι στα 97 του. Πόσο πιο άχρηστη πληροφορία θα μπορούσα να σας δώσω;

Για νοσταλγούς:
Η διάβαση στην Abbey Road σε webcam.

Βέβαια, επειδή από τους δρόμους της Αγγλίας ο πιο γνωστός στους Έλληνες είναι η Oxford Street και αυτήν κανένας δεν την έχει υμνήσει, πάρτε μια ζωντανή web cam κι αποκεί.


----------



## daeman (Sep 26, 2009)

Άλλη μια ηλιόλουστη πλευρά του δρόμου​



Seen the carnival at Rome
Had the women I had the booze
All I can remember now 
Is little kids without no shoes
So I saw that train 
And I got on it
With a heartful of hate
And a lust for vomit
Now I'm walking on the sunnyside of the street

Stepped over bodies in Bombay
Tried to make it to the U.S.A.
Ended up in Nepal
Up on the roof with nothing at all
And I knew that day
I was going to stay
Right where I am, on the sunnyside of the street

Been in a palace, been in a jail
I just don't want to be reborn a snail
Just want to spend eternity
Right where I am, on the sunnyside of the street

As my mother wept it was then I swore
To take my life as I would a whore
I know I'm better than before
I will not be reconstructed
Just wanna stay right here
On the sunnyside of the street


----------



## daeman (Sep 26, 2009)

_Παίρνω ξανά τους δρόμους_, εμβληματικό μιας εποχής, με τη μαγική φυσαρμόνικα του σχεδόν τυφλού Alan 'Blind Owl' Wilson, σε μια από τις τελευταίες του εμφανίσεις (και τον Bob 'the Bear' Hite να μην ξέρει τι να κάνει δίπλα στον ντράμερ:




Well, I'm so tired of crying,
But I'm out on the road again.
I'm on the road again.
I ain't got no woman
Just to call my special friend.
You know the first time I traveled
Out in the rain and snow -
In the rain and snow,
I didn't have no payroll,
Not even no place to go.
And my dear mother left me
When I was quite young -
When I was quite young.
She said "Lord, have mercy
On my wicked son."
Take a hint from me, mama,
Please don't you cry no more -
Don't you cry no more.
'Cause it's soon one morning
Down the road I'm going.
But I aint going down
That long old lonesome road
All by myself.
I can't carry you, baby,
Gonna carry somebody else.


----------



## daeman (Sep 26, 2009)

Κι επειδή, όταν παίρνεις τους δρόμους, χρειάζεσαι και κάπου να ξαποστάσεις, ένα χάνι, ένα roadhouse, βρε αδερφέ...




Ah, keep your eyes on the road, your hands upon the wheel
Keep your eyes on the road, your hands upon the wheel
Yeah, we're goin' to the roadhouse
Gonna have a real
A good time

Yeah, back at the roadhouse they got some bungalows
Yeah, back at the roadhouse they got some bungalows
And that's for the people
Who like to go down slow

Let it roll, baby, roll
Let it roll, baby, roll
Let it roll, baby, roll
Let it roll, all night long

Do it, Robby, do it*

You gotta roll, roll, roll
You gotta thrill my soul, all right
Roll, roll, roll, roll
To thrill my soul
You gotta beepa concha too chomp
Ko ko ko kah don-ta
Ate japoona may-jah
Bop a lula he-cho
Bop a mee-cho
He some funk, hey ride 

Ashen lady, Ashen lady
Give up your vows, give up your vows
Save our city, save our city
Ah right now

When I woke up this morning, I got myself a beer
Well, I woke up this morning, and I got myself a beer
The future's uncertain, and the end is always near

Let it roll, baby, roll
Let it roll, baby, roll
Let it roll, baby, roll
Let it roll, ah, all night long


----------



## nickel (Sep 26, 2009)

*Tin Pan Alley*
Όπως το Broadway έχει συνδυαστεί με το εμπορικό και το μουσικό θέατρο, έτσι και το _Tin Pan Alley_ έχει συνδυαστεί με την ελαφρά μουσική. Δεν είναι ωστόσο κάποιος συγκεκριμένος δρόμος με αυτό το όνομα, αλλά περιοχή του Μανχάταν που συνδέεται με τις παρτιτούρες, την έκδοσή τους, τα δικαιώματα των συνθετών και κατ’ επέκταση όλη την αμερικανική βιομηχανία ελαφράς μουσικής στις αρχές του περασμένου αιώνα.

The origins of the name "Tin Pan Alley" are unclear. The most popular account holds that it was originally a derogatory reference to the sound made by many pianos all playing different tunes in this small urban area, producing a cacophony comparable to banging on tin pans. With time this nickname was popularly embraced and many years later it came to describe the U.S. music industry in general.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tin_Pan_Alley

Αλλά δεν θα κολλήσω εδώ το Tin Pan Alley τού Stevie Ray Vaughan, αλλά κάτι από μιούζικαλ, γιατί αν δεν το βάλω εγώ, δεν θα το βάλει κανείς. Από την _Ωραία μου κυρία_, στην πιο τζαζίστικη εκτέλεση:







Πάντως, Daeman, κλέβουμε... Όχι τραγούδια με τις λέξεις street ή road, αλλά τραγούδια με τα ονόματα _συγκεκριμένων_ δρόμων θέλουμε!


----------



## daeman (Sep 26, 2009)

nickel said:


> [...]Πάντως, Daeman, κλέβουμε... Όχι τραγούδια με τις λέξεις street ή road, αλλά τραγούδια με τα ονόματα _συγκεκριμένων_ δρόμων θέλουμε!


 
Όχι βέβαια! I'd never stoop as low as that. Όταν δεις τη δισκοθήκη μου, θα με πιστέψεις.
Είπα να ξεκινήσω με τα γενικά, όπως τα κατεβάζει η κούτρα μου. Όσο για τα συγκεκριμένα, _αγάλι αγάλι γίνεται... η συναγρίδα χέλι! _


----------



## daeman (Sep 26, 2009)

Ορίστε και μια συγκεκριμένη πλατεία, από το Stand Up των Τζέθρο Ταλ:






Bright city woman
Walking down Leicester Square everyday.
Gonna get a piece of my mind.
You think you're not a piece of my kind.
Ev'rywhere the people looking.
Why don't you get up and sing?

Bright city woman
Where did you learn all the things you say?
You listen to the newsmen on TV.
You may fool yourself but you don't fool me.
I'll see you in another place, another time.
You may be someone's, but you won't be mine.


----------



## daeman (Sep 26, 2009)

Σε εντελώς άλλο κλίμα, και πάλι γενικό, όμως 
Αυτό το έχουμε ξεχάσει, φαίνεται...


----------



## daeman (Sep 26, 2009)

...
Επιμένω γενικά - αν και υπάρχουν πολλές Pleasant street σε όλο τον κόσμο - με την ανεπανάληπτη φωνή του Τιμ Μπάκλεϊ:






You don't remember what to say
You don't remember what to do
You don't remember where to go
You don't remember what to choose
You wheel, you steal, you feel, you kneel down

All the stony people
Walking 'round in Christian licorice clothes
I can't hesitate
And I can't wait
For Pleasant Street

The sunshine reminds you of concreted skies
You thought you were flying but you opened your eyes
And you found yourself falling back to yesterday's lies
Hello, Pleasant Street, you know she's back again
You wheel, you steal, you feel, you kneel down

All the stony people
Walking 'round in Christian licorice clothes
I can't hesitate
And I can't wait
For Pleasant Street

At twilight your lover comes to your room
He'll spin you, he'll weave you 'round his emerald loom
And softly you'll whisper all around his ear
Sweet lover, I love Pleasant Street
I wheel, I steal, I feel my way down to kneel

All the stony people
Walking 'round in Christian licorice clothes
I can't hesitate
And I can't wait
For Pleasant Street

You don't remember what to say
You don't remember what to do
You don't remember which way to go
You don't remember who to choose
You wheel, you steal, you feel, you kneel down


----------



## daeman (Sep 26, 2009)

...
Ένας χιλιοτραγουδισμένος και χιλιο-ονειρεμένος θεατρικός δρόμος, σε δύο εκτελέσεις, από τους Ντρίφτερς:







και από τον Τζορτζ Μπένσον, όπως επιλέχτηκε για το All That Jazz:





They say the neon lights are bright
On Broadway
They say there's always magic in the air
But when you're walkin' down the street
And you ain't had enough to eat
The glitter rubs right off and you're nowhere

They say the chicks are somethin' else
On Broadway
But lookin' at them just gives me the blues
'Cause how ya gonna make some time 
When all you got is one thin dime
And one thin dime won't even shine your shoes

They say that I won't last too long
On Broadway
I'll catch a Greyhound bus for home they say
But they're dead wrong, I know they are
'Cause I can play this here guitar
And I won't quit till I'm star
On Broadway

But they're dead wrong, I know they are
'Cause I can play this here guitar
And I won't quit till I'm star
On Broadway


----------



## daeman (Sep 26, 2009)

Και μια ματιά στην άλλη πλευρά του, όπως την είδε ο Τζο Στράμερ, από το Sandinista




"It ain't my fault
It's 6 'o'clock in the morning"
He said
As he came up out of the night

When he found I had no coins to bum,
He began to testify
Born in a depression
Born out of good luck
Born into misery
- In the back of a truck..

I'm telling you this mister
Don't be put off by looks
I been in the ring and I took those right hooks

Oh the loneliness
Used to knock me out - harder than the rest

And I've worked for breakfast
'N I ain't had no lunch
I been on delivery and received every punch

Suddenly I noticed that it weren't quite the same
Feel different one morning maybe it was the rain

But everywhere I looked all over the city
They're runnin' in an out of the bars
Someone stopped for a pick-up driving one of those cars
Y'see I allways wanted one of those cars
Long black 'n shiny an' pull up to the bars
Honk your horn, put down your windows, push yer button,
Hear it coming in
You can say I can see the light... roll!
Forward! Drive! Green lights! Green lights!
Intersection city coming a running comeback home I run back
Not that strong now
Yes who's there now, can I help you? Calling Intel station light

Did you put your money in? Yes I put it in
It say go, I say go, she say go, so we say go
Cos I can see the light all night tonight this night right now
Coming on forward motion across the ocean
An' up the hills yeh boys let's strike for the hills
While that petrol tank is full
Gimme a push gimme a pull
Gimme a llama gimme a mule
Gimme a donkey or gimme a horse

Down the avenue
So fine
In style


----------



## nickel (Sep 26, 2009)

Επιτρέψτε μου μια στιγμή, να το διευρύνω λιγάκι, γεωγραφικά, ιστορικά, με ευκαιρία αυτό το ρεκόρ (Forces sweetheart Dame Vera Lynn has become the oldest living artist to top the UK album chart)...


----------



## daeman (Sep 26, 2009)

(Με την άδειά σας, συνεχίζω την παρένθεση... Όταν ακούω white cliffs of Dover, θυμάμαι πάντα αυτό εδώ 
εκτός θέματος - εκτός αν το συνδέσουμε με την _ποτάμια οδό -_ και εντός θέματος (με εικόνες από δρόμους στη Τζαμάικα 




Many rivers to cross
But I can't seem to find my way over
Wandering I am lost
As I travel along _the_ _white cliffs of Dover_

Many rivers to cross
And it's only my will that keeps me alive
I've been licked, washed up for years
And I merely survive because of my pride

And this loneliness won't leave me alone
It's such a drag to be on your own
My woman left me and she didn't say why
Well, I guess I'll have to cry

Many rivers to cross
But just where to begin I'm playing for time
There have been times I find myself
Thinking of committing some dreadful crime

Yes, I've got many rivers to cross
But I can't seem to find my way over
Wandering, I am lost
As I travel along the _white cliffs of Dover_

Yes, I've got many rivers to cross
And I merely survive because of my will...)


----------



## daeman (Sep 26, 2009)

Κι άλλος ένας σημαδιακός δρόμος της Νέας Υόρκης, η 110η οδός, το ανεπίσημο όριο του Χάρλεμ. 
Ένα απόσπασμα από την αρχή του Across 110th Street, με υπόκρουση το ομώνυμο κομμάτι του Bobby Womack:






I was the third brother of five,
Doing whatever I had to do to survive.
I'm not saying what I did was alright,
Trying to break out of the ghetto was a day to day fight.

Been down so long, getting up didn't cross my mind,
I knew there was a better way of life that I was just trying to find.
You don't know what you'll do until you're put under pressure,
Across 110th Street is a hell of a tester.

Across 110th Street,
Pimps trying to catch a woman that's weak
Across 110th Street,
Pushers won't let the junkie go free.
Across 110th Street,
Woman trying to catch a trick on the street.
Across 110th Street,
You can find it all in the street.

I got one more thing I'd like to y'all about right now.
Hey brother, there's a better way out.
Snorting that coke, shooting that dope man you're copping out.
Take my advice, it's either live or die.
You've got to be strong, if you want to survive.

The family on the other side of town,
Would catch hell without a ghetto around.
In every city you find the same thing going down,
Harlem is the capital of every ghetto town.

Across 110th Street,
Pimps trying to catch a woman that's weak
Across 110th Street,
Pushers won't let the junkie go free.
Across 110th Street,
A woman trying to catch a trick on the street, ouh baby
Across 110th Street,
You can find it all in the street.
Yes he can, oh

Look around you, just look around you,
Look around you, look around you, uh yeah.


----------



## SBE (Sep 26, 2009)

Μια μουσική πλατεία:





Η πλατεία αυτή έχει πολυτραγουδιστεί, μικρό δείγμα





Από την άλλη, Νικελ, η Οξφορντ Στρητ μπορεί να μην έχει γίνει τραγούδι, έχει γίνει όμως η παρακείμενη πλατεία Μπάρκλευ. Παραθέτω τη λιγότερο βαρετή βερσιόν:




που ξεκινάει με εικόνα που δεν έχει καμία σχέση με την πλατεία, αλλά δε βαριέσαι, για τους τουρίστες όλα ίδια είναι.


----------



## daeman (Sep 26, 2009)

Κι άλλοι δυο δρόμοι, συγκεκριμένοι αλλά υπαρκτοί μόνο στη φαντασία...;)
Η Coronation street, η μακροβιότερη αγγλική σαπουνόπερα, με το μουσικό θέμα της σε dub από κάποιον Izzy Royal:




και η Sesame Street, η μακροβιότερη παιδική τηλεοπτική εκπομπή, με την Πάτι Λαμπέλ στο Τραγούδι της Αλφαβήτας. Και όπως λέει κι ένας σχολιαστής στο youtube, αν μου το τραγουδούσαν έτσι, θα μπορούσα να μάθω οτιδήποτε!


----------



## daeman (Sep 26, 2009)

...
Ορίστε και μια πλατεία που κανονικά έπρεπε να βάλω μετά την Μπρόντγουεϊ, η Union Square:






Well time is always money
For the boys at Union Square
You can bust your ass till doomsday
But don't forget to say your prayers
Someone's got a wad on the backstreet.
Sacco got a bran' new slack
And your baby is handcuffed on the front seat
You just sit right there, boy and relax

Chorus:
I'm goin' down down down
I'm goin' down down down
I'm goin' down down down
I'm goin' down down down

Well they spill out of the Cinema 14
To that drag bar there on the block
Best live show by far in the whole east coast
With a bank rolled up in your sock
She stand right there for your pleasure
Half Puerto Rican Chinese
Your got to find your baby somebody to measure
I'm goin' to get me some of these baby.
Chorus

Four in the mornin' on a Sunday
Sacco drinkin' whiskey in church
Half pint festival brandy
That 'bout to fall right off his perch
The guy in the sweater's off duty
Out in front on the welfare hotel
The guy in the dress is a beauty
Go all the way and I swear you never can tell

Chorus


----------



## Costas (Sep 26, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Μια ερώτηση: τι μύγα τούς έχει τσιμπήσει τώρα τελευταία και λένε _πλατεία Βάθη_;



Μήπως κατά το "οδός Μάρνης -> Μάρνη";


----------



## nickel (Sep 26, 2009)

Από τα συμφωνικά ποιήματα του Ρεσπίγκι για τη Ρώμη, το τέταρτο μέρος από τα _Πεύκα της Ρώμης_: Τα πεύκα της Αππίας οδού.
The final movement, "I pini della Via Appia", portrays pine trees along the great Appian Way. Misty dawn: a legion advances along the Via Appia in the brilliance of the newly-risen sun. Respighi wanted the ground to tremble under the footsteps of his army and he instructs the organ to play bottom B flat on 8', 16' and 32' organ pedal. Trumpets peal and the consular army rises in triumph to the Capitoline Hill.​





Radiosinfonieorchester Stuttgart des SWR
Georges Prêtre, conductor (πολύ πιο εκφραστικός από τον Κάραγιαν — αλλά και η μαγνητοσκόπηση με τον Κάραγιαν έχει ενδιαφέρον παρά το λίγο φύσημα, που δεν ενοχλεί στα κρεσέντα)
Recorded at Liederhalle Stuttgart, 2004


----------



## Liarak (Sep 26, 2009)

Τα ξένα είναι χάος! Για τα δικά μας να προσθέσω:

*Πάμε κάπου (Τσανακλίδου)*

Κυριακή στην Κηφισίας, βρε
Στα μισά της Αλεξάνδρας, βρε

*Ένας σκύλος στο Κολωνάκι (Δεληβοριάς)*

Στο Κολωνάκι είν’ ένας σκύλος, ο Βαγγέλης
Έξω απ’ το Everest ή στη Λουκιανού

και αναφορά σε ξένο δρόμο από τους Κατσιμιχαίους στο Torpedo blues:

Με μαύρη Samsonite στης Wall street το παζάρι


----------



## Tipoukeitos (Sep 26, 2009)

Ένα απ' τα λιγότερο γνωστά τραγούδια του Μίκη, «Το Ταξίδι» από τον δίσκο _Διόνυσος_, ξεκινάει με τους στίχους «Μια δρασκελιά Πετράλωνα-Θησείο | δυο δρασκελιές Συγγρού-Καισαριανή». Δείτε λ.χ. εδώ: http://www.lyricstek.com/06-ΤΟ-ΤΑΞΙΔΙ-LYRICS/275790/


----------



## nickel (Sep 27, 2009)

Άμα είναι αγαπημένο, επιτρέπεται η επανάληψη, έτσι;

Είχα βάλει εδώ, με πολλή νοσταλγία, το Ragazzo della via Gluck του Τσελεντάνο, με λόγια, από συναυλία του 1994. Και τώρα, στην πρωτότυπη εκτέλεση (με πάτημα πάτε στο YouTube):


----------



## JimAdams (Sep 27, 2009)

Επίσης, στίχοι ελληνικών τραγουδιών:

*Η γυναίκα είναι ζημιά* (Παπαδόπουλος, Γιαννακόπουλος, τραγούδι Γ. Πάριος)
_'' για κάποια Ρόζα
ξεφτιλίστηκα Σταδίου, Σανταρόζα''_

*Στην οδό της τρέλας* (Λουκάς, Σούκας, τραγούδι Στέλιος Καζαντζίδης)
_'' στην οδό της τρέλας στον αριθμό μηδέν
μ'άφησες μονάχο, οι πίκρες να με καίν....''_

*Θέλω να γυρίσω* (Βουρλιώτης, Παπαθανασίου, Μπουγάς, τραγούδι Γ. Μαζωνάκης, Goin' Through)
_''...ή την αλάνα με τις πέτρες
λίγο πιό πάνω απ'τη Θηβών,
αυτή που τώρα έχει γίνει
εργοστάσιο παιχνιδιών''_


----------



## JimAdams (Sep 27, 2009)

ελληνικών συνέχεια ....

*Ο Τραμπαρίφας* (Σακελλάριος, Γιαννακόπουλος, Σογιούλ, τραγούδι Β. Μοσχολιού)
'' _...φουλαριστός τραβά ντουγρού
στη λεωφόρο του Συγγρού''_

*Δημόσιο Forevah* (Ημισκούμπρια)
_'' Ο επόμενος, τι θέλετε, μιλήστε κύριέ μου 
Δείξτε μου ταυτότητα, πού μένετε, στην Kρέμου;'' _

*Οι Ταρίφες* (Ημισκούμπρια)
''_ ... ε ρε κ*λοφάναρο στη Ματζαγριωτάκη
τι λέει για τον Ντέμη και το Δεσποινάκι ? ''_

Τα δύο τελευταία αρκετά πρωτότυπα, δεν μπορώ να πω....


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 27, 2009)

JimAdams said:


> ελληνικών συνέχεια ....
> _"...στη λεωφόρο του *Συγγρού*''_
> _''...Δείξτε μου ταυτότητα, πού μένετε, στην *Kρέμου*;'' _
> ''_ ... ε ρε κ*λοφάναρο στη *Ματζαγριωτάκη*...''_



Και για μη γνώστες της τοπικής γεωγραφίας, οι δυο πρώτες είναι κάθετες και η άλλη κοντινή παράλληλη της *Χαροκόπου*... :)


----------



## JimAdams (Sep 27, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και για μη γνώστες της τοπικής γεωγραφίας, οι δυο πρώτες είναι κάθετες και η άλλη κοντινή παράλληλη της *Χαροκόπου*... :)



Σωστά! Και επίσης το ''εργοστάσιο παιχνιδιών'' επι της λεωφόρου *Θηβών*, είναι το γνωστό σε όλους ΤΖΑΜΠΟ, στο ύψος του Village Park.


----------



## sarant (Sep 27, 2009)

Ο Κραουνάκης στο Σέρβις έχει τραγούδι "Οδός Ιπποκράτους", με πρωταγωνιστές τρεις Πολωνούς και τρεις Ελληνίδες.


----------



## JimAdams (Sep 27, 2009)




----------



## Zazula (Sep 28, 2009)

nickel said:


> Πρώτα, η απαραίτητη διόρθωση: η «πλατεία Βάθης» (και όχι «πλατεία Βάθη»): Έλα να μάθεις στην πλατεία Βάθης. Υπάρχουν πολλές σχετικές αναφορές στο διαδίκτυο, αλλά πουθενά δεν βρήκα ολόκληρο το σχετικό λήμμα από τη Μεγάλη Ελληνική Εγκυκλοπαίδεια.


Κι εγώ που περίμενα ότι τη διορθωτική ανάρτηση για την _Πλατεία *Βάθη_ θα την έκανες όταν σου είχα κάνει τη σχετική πάσα: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=41918. :)

Άντε, ας ρίξω κι εγώ τη συνεισφορά μου: _Ταινία Φαντασίας_ από τους Φίλους Για Πάντα, ένα τραγούδι που αναφέρει μια ανύπαρκτη διασταύρωση — Πειραιώς και Κηφισίας.




 
Η _Πειραιώς_ κατ' ουσίαν δεν είναι ενιαία — αλλάζει όνομα σε αμφότερα τα άκρα της: Είναι _Παναγή Τσαλδάρη_ από την Ομόνοια ως τον Κεραμεικό, γίνεται _Πειραιώς_ μέχρι και το Μοσχάτο, κι απ' τον Ρέντη ως τον Πειραιά λέγεται _Λεωφόρος Αθηνών-Πειραιώς_ (για κάτι λίγο στον Πειραιά είναι σκέτη _Οδός Αθηνών_). Η αρίθμηση όμως είναι ενιαία από την Ομόνοια έως και τον Ταύρο. Στο Μοσχάτο έχει ξεχωριστή αρίθμηση, που ξεκινά απ' τον νότο. Η αρίθμηση ξεκινά πάλι απ' την αρχή κι απ' τον Πειραιά — στον Ρέντη (που 'χει τα μονά) συνεχίζεται, ενώ απέναντι (από την ΙΟΝ ως το ποτάμι, που είναι ακόμα Πειραιάς) έχει κάτι παράλογα νούμερα, κατάλοιπο προφανώς της εποχής που το Νέο Φάληρο δεν ανήκε στον Δήμο του Πειραιά.

Για την _Κηφισίας_ θα περιοριστώ μόνο σε αναφορά της διαμάχης σχετικά με το λανθασμένο της (επικρατούσας) ασυνίζητης εκφοράς. Τέλος να προσθέσω ότι και οι δύο ονομασίες, _Πειραιώς_ και _Κηφισίας_, είναι σπάνιες σε άλλους δήμους της χώρας.


----------



## nickel (Sep 28, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Κι εγώ που περίμενα ότι τη διορθωτική ανάρτηση για την _Πλατεία *Βάθη_ θα την έκανες όταν σου είχα κάνει τη σχετική πάσα: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=41918. :)


Είχες ξεμπερδέψει με το θέμα, με τρόπο ψεκάστε - σκουπίστε - τελειώσατε. Τώρα όμως η ευκαιρία ήταν διπλή και τρίδιπλη.

Εκτός από την _Washington Square_ των Village Stompers, υπάρχει και η ταινία που βασίστηκε στο βιβλίο του Χένρι Τζέιμς. Όλο το σάουντρακ είναι εξαιρετικό, αλλά ξεχωρίζω τη σύνθεση του Jan A.P. Kaczmarek, _Tu chiami una vita_ (εδώ σε εκτέλεση διαφορετική από εκείνη της ταινίας, με εικονογράφηση πίνακες του Waterhouse). Κλιπάκι της ταινίας θα βρείτε εδώ.


----------



## daeman (Sep 29, 2009)

Και μια που πιάσαμε τα λάθη:


nickel said:


> Το κείμενο του Κώστα Ζουγρή στη Βιβλιοθήκη της «Ε»:
> [...]
> Ο Van Morrison τραγούδησε για την Cypruss Avenue στο Λονδίνο στο άλμπουμ του 1974 It's Τοο Late Το Stop Now, [...]


 
Αντιγράφω από τη Wiki:
"*Cyprus Avenue*" is a song written by Northern Irish singer-songwriter Van Morrison and included on his 1968 album _Astral Weeks_. [...]
This song is one of the concert performances on Morrison's 1974 acclaimed live album _It's Too Late to Stop Now_.

Εντάξει, ήταν πολύ καλό εκείνο το live, αλλά μου φαίνεται απίθανο ένας γνώστης της μουσικής με την εμπειρία του Ζουγρή να μην ξέρει (ή έστω να μην προτιμήσει να γράψει) ότι το Cyprus Avenue (όχι Cypruss, ούτε Cypress) πρωτοκυκλοφόρησε στο Astral Weeks, το πιο χαρακτηριστικό, εμβληματικό LP του Βαν Μόρισον. (The 1995 MOJO list of _100 Best Albums_, ranked it as #2, and it received the #19 ranking on _Rolling Stone'_s _The 500 Greatest Albums of All Time_ in 2003.) Ίσως να ήταν επιλογή του, φυσικά, οπότε δεν μου πέφτει λόγος.

Από την άλλη, πού βρίσκεται αυτή η Cyprus Avenue;
Υπάρχει, βέβαια, και στο Λονδίνο Cyprus Avenue, αλλά:
In Van Morrison's words, "Cyprus Avenue" is about: "a street in Belfast, a place where there's a lot of wealth. It wasn't far from where I was brought up and it was a very different scene. To me it was a very mystical place. It was a whole avenue lined with trees and I found it a place where I could think."[2] [...] 

Γι' αυτό υποψιάζομαι δάκτυλο... τσιρακίου στη συγγραφή του άρθρου και απροσεξία του Ζουγρή στην τελική αναθεώρηση, εάν το διάβασε, βέβαια...





And I'm caught one more time
Up on Cyprus Avenue
And I'm caught one more time
Up on Cyprus Avenue
And I'm conquered in a car seat
Not a thing that I can do
I may go crazy
Before that mansion on the hill
I may go crazy
Before that mansion on the hill
But my heart keeps beating faster
And my feet can't keep still
And all the little girls rhyme something
On the way back home from school
And all the little girls rhyme something
On the way back home from school
And the leaves fall one by one by one by one
Call the autumn time a fool
Yeah baby my tongue gets tied
Every every every time I try to speak
My tongue gets tied
Every time I try to speak
And my inside shakes just like a leaf on a tree
I think I'll go on by the river with my cherry cherry wine
I believe I'll go walking by the railroad with my cherry cherry wine
If I pass the rumbling station where the lonesome engine drivers pine
And wait a minute, yonder comes my lady
Rainbow ribbons in her hair
Yonder comes my lady
Rainbow ribbons in her hair
Six white horses and a carriage
She's returning from the fair
Baby, baby, baby
And if I'm caught one more time
Up on Cyprus Avenue
And if I'm caught one more time
Up on Cyprus Avenue
And I'm conquered in a car seat
And I'm looking straight at you
Way up on, way up on, way up on....
The avenue of trees
Keep walking down
In the wind and the rain, darling
You keep walking down when the sun shone through the trees
Nobody, no, no, no, nobody stops me from loving you baby
So young and bold, fourteen years old
Baby, baby, baby...
Ooooh-ee


----------



## daeman (Sep 30, 2009)

Και βέβαια, από την πάσα του ΤζιμΆνταμς παραπάνω, 
σαν σκηνή από το The Outsiders, το E _street_ Shuffle, 
από τον δίσκο The Wild, the Innocent and the E _street_ Shuffle, 
από τον Μπρους Σπρίνγκστιν και τους E _street_ Band :)


----------



## daeman (Oct 1, 2009)

Bourbon Street​


----------



## JimAdams (Oct 2, 2009)

Στο _Κίτρινα Βράδια_ των Μητροπάνου, Μαχαιρίτσα υπάρχει ο στίχος _''Ομόνοια και Πειραιώς γωνία'' _(ο οποίος επαναλαμβάνεται συχνά)


Προσθήκη του βίντεο από αντμίν που του αρέσει πολύ το...


----------



## Aurelia (Oct 4, 2009)

Υπάρχει και η Ζήνωνος την οποία μνημονεύει ο Ιωαννίδης.

Ζήνωνος μ' έντυσε η ζωή στρατιώτη
Ζήνωνος πόρνη η αγάπη η πρώτη
από βράδυ σε πρωί μου τελειώνει η ντροπή
Ζήνωνος






Από την άλλη έχουμε το *"Οδός Αριστοτέλους"* των Γιάννη Σπανού και Λευτέρη Παπαδόπουλου.
Θυμήθηκα και το *"Aux Champs Elysées"* του Joe Dassin.


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 21, 2009)

Κι εγώ θυμήθηκα Χατζιδάκι/Γκάτσο, την Παναγιά των Πατησίων και τον ποδονίφτη.


----------



## daeman (Oct 22, 2009)

Ένα ποίημα του Patrick Kavanagh, τραγουδισμένο από τον Luke Kelly των Dubliners. Δυο δρόμους του Δουβλίνου αναφέρει, τη Raglan Road και την Grafton Street.
Kavanagh was drinking with Luke Kelly in the Bailey in Dublin and was asked to recite a poem, Raglan Road. He did and turned to Luke and said 'I have a song for you, you should sing Raglan Road' (in Lukes own words). And so he did...






On Raglan Road on an autumn day I saw her first and knew 
That her dark hair would weave a snare that I might one day rue; 
I saw the danger, yet I walked along the enchanted way, 
And I said, let grief be a fallen leaf at the dawning of the day. 

On Grafton Street in November we tripped lightly along the ledge 
Of the deep ravine where can be seen the worth of passion's pledge, 
The Queen of Hearts still making tarts and I not making hay - 
O I loved too much and by such and such is happiness thrown away. 

I gave her gifts of the mind I gave her the secret sign that's known 
To the artists who have known the true gods of sound and stone 
And word and tint. I did not stint for I gave her poems to say. 
With her own name there and her own dark hair like clouds over fields of May 

On a quiet street where old ghosts meet I see her walking now 
Away from me so hurriedly my reason must allow 
That I had wooed not as I should a creature made of clay - 
When the angel woos the clay he'd lose his wings at the dawn of day. 

Το ψάρεψα από τη σκηνή του In Bruges την οποία επενδύει μουσικά (προσοχή, σπόιλερ!):


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 23, 2009)

_Οδός Νεφέλης 88_ λεγόταν ένα από τα πιο γνωστά άλμπουμ της Χάρης Αλεξίου, ενώ το ποίημα του Κ. Καρυωτάκη _"Σε παλαιό συμφοιτητή"_, που έχει μελοποιηθεί δύο φορές, μία από την Λένα Πλάτωνος και άλλη μία από τον Δημήτρη Παπαδημητρίου, κλείνει με μια αναφορά στο Ζάπειο.


----------



## daeman (Nov 29, 2009)

_...
Baker Street - _Gerry Rafferty





από το City To City​


----------



## daeman (Nov 29, 2009)

_Baker Street Muse_ - Jethro Tull​(το σπονδυλωτό ποίημα του Ίαν Άντερσον που αποτελεί σχεδόν ολόκληρη τη δεύτερη πλευρά του εξαιρετικού Minstrel In The Gallery. Στο _Pig-Me And The Whore_ αναφέρεται η Blandford Street και στο τέλος του η Marylebone Road).








 
Windy bus-stop. Click. Shop-window. Heel.
Shady gentleman. Fly-button. Feel.
In the underpass, the blind man stands.
With cold flute hands.
Symphony match-seller, breath out of time.
You can call me on another line.

Indian restaurants that curry my brain.
Newspaper warriors changing the names they advertise from the station stand.
With cold print hands.
Symphony word-player, I'll be your headline.
If you catch me another time.

Didn't make her --- with my Baker Street Ruse.
Couldn't shake her --- with my Baker Street Bruise.
Like to take her --- but I'm just a Baker Street Muse.

Ale-spew, puddle-brew --- boys, throw it up clean.
Coke and Bacardi colours them green.
From the typing pool goes the mini-skirted princess with great finesse.
Fertile earth-mother, your burial mound is fifty feet down in the Baker Street underground. (What the hell!)
Walking down the gutter thinking, "How the hell am I today?''
Well, I didn't really ask you but thanks all the same.

_Pig-Me And The Whore_

"Big bottled Fraulein, put your weight on me,'' said the pig-me to the whore, desperate for more in his assault upon the mountain.
Little man, his youth a fountain.
Overdrafted and still counting.
Vernacular, verbose; an attempt at getting close to where he came from.
In the doorway of the stars, between Blandford Street and Mars;
Proposition, deal. Flying button feel. Testicle testing.
Wallet ever-bulging. Dressed to the left, divulging the wrinkles of his years.
Wedding-bell induced fears.
Shedding bell-end tears in the pocket of her resistance.
International assistance flowing generous and full to his never-ready tool.
Pulls his eyes over her wool.
And he shudders as he comes.
And my rudder slowly turns me into the Marylebone Road.

_Crash-Barrier Waltzer_

And here slip I -- dragging one foot in the gutter -- in the midnight echo of the shop that sells cheap radios.
And there sits she -- no bed, no bread, no butter -- on a double yellow line, where she can park anytime.
Old Lady Grey; crash-barrier waltzer -- some only son's mother. Baker Street casualty.
Oh, Mr. Policeman -- blue shirt ballet master.
Feet in sticking plaster -- move the old lady on.
Strange pas-de-deux -- his Romeo to her Juliet.
Her sleeping draught, his poisoned regret.
No drunken bums allowed to sleep here in the crowded emptiness.
Oh officer, let me send her to a cheap hotel -- I'll pay the bill and make her well - like hell you bloody will!
No do-good over kill. We must teach them to be still more independent.

_Mother England Reverie_

I have no time for Time Magazine or Rolling Stone.
I have no wish for wishing wells or wishing bones.
I have no house in the country I have no motor car.
And if you think I'm joking, then I'm just a one-line joker in a public bar.
And it seems there's no-body left for tennis; and I'm a one-band-man.
And I want no Top Twenty funeral or a hundred grand.

There was a little boy stood on a burning log,
rubbing his hands with glee. He said, "Oh Mother England, did you light my smile; or did you light this fire under me?
One day I'll be a minstrel in the gallery.
And paint you a picture of the queen.
And if sometimes I sing to a cynical degree -- it's just the nonsense that it seems.''

So I drift down through the Baker Street valley, in my steep-sided un-reality.
And when all is said and all is done -- I couldn't wish for a better one.
It's a real-life ripe dead certainty -- that I'm just a Baker Street Muse.

Talking to the gutter-stinking, winking in the same old way.
I tried to catch my eye but I looked the other way.

Indian restaurants that curry my brain -- 
newspaper warriors changing the names they advertise from the station stand.
Circumcised with cold print hands.

Windy bus-stop. Click. Shop-window. Heel.
Shady gentleman. Fly-button. Feel.
In the underpass, the blind man stands.
With cold flute hands.
Symphony match-seller, breath out of time --
you can call me on another line.

Didn't make her --- with my Baker Street Ruse.
Couldn't shake her --- with my Baker Street Bruise.
Like to take her --- but I'm just a Baker Street Muse.

(I can't get out!)


----------



## daeman (Nov 29, 2009)

Κι άλλη αναφορά στην Baker Street, σε μια όμορφη μπαλάντα.

_Life's A Long Song_ - Jethro Tull




When you're falling awake and you take stock of the new day,
and you hear your voice croak as you choke on what you need to say,
well, don't you fret, don't you fear,
I will give you good cheer.​ 
Life's a long song. (3χ)​ 
If you wait then your plate I will fill.​ 
As the verses unfold and your soul suffers the long day,
and the twelve o'clock gloom spins the room,
you struggle on your way.
Well, don't you sigh, don't you cry,
lick the dust from your eye.​ 
Life's a long song. (3χ)​ 
We will meet in the sweet light of dawn.​ 
As the Baker Street train spills your pain all over your new dress,
and the symphony sounds underground put you under duress,
well don't you squeal as the heel grinds you under the wheel.​ 
Life's a long song. (3χ)​ 
But the tune ends too soon for us all.​


----------



## Zazula (Dec 11, 2009)

I found God on the corner of 1st and Amistad... The Fray - _You Found Me_:


----------



## daeman (Jan 30, 2010)

_Positively 4th Street_ - Bob Dylan


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 30, 2010)

Costas said:


> Μήπως κατά το "οδός Μάρνης -> Μάρνη";


Το "πλατεία Βάθη" είναι *διόρθωση του "Βάθης", *γιατί δεν ανάγει την ονομασία στη συνοικία Βαθειά, αλλά στον κτηματία Ι. Βάθη (όπως πλατεία Μαβίλη).


----------



## daeman (Jul 20, 2010)

Love Street - The Doors


----------



## daeman (Jul 20, 2010)

Where the streets have no name - U2




Πώς να τους βρω τους συγκεκριμένους δρόμους εδώ, αφού δεν έχουν όνομα! ;)​


----------



## daeman (Aug 17, 2010)

sarant said:


> [...]Απροπό, λείπει από τον κατάλογο η Οδός Σανταρόζα του Βασίλη Νικολαΐδη. [...]


 
Για να μη λείπει και μουσικώς από το νήμα, επειδή μου το θύμισε σήμερα ο somnambulist. 
Σία ντε, μη βαράτε, ούτε ένας ολόκληρος χρόνος δεν πέρασε από το ποστ του Σαράντ παραπάνω! 

Οδός Σανταρόζα - Βασίλης Νικολαΐδης


----------



## daeman (Aug 25, 2011)

...
42nd Street - Dave McKenna


----------



## daeman (Oct 1, 2011)

...
Στη Σταδίου - Φατμέ





 
Μια που τους θυμήθηκα σήμερα.


----------



## daeman (Nov 16, 2011)

...
Chaucer Street - John Lurie (Jim Jarmusch's _Mystery Train _OST)






Chaucer Street, Memphis, TN


----------



## daeman (Nov 27, 2011)

...
Μπορεί να μην είναι δρόμος αλλά περιοχή του Λονδίνου και σταθμός, όμως και ο σιδηρόδρομος δρόμος είναι.

10:08 to Paddington - Jethro Tull






Για το A Passion Play γράφει πολλά εδώ. Ακούς, Earion;


----------



## daeman (Feb 16, 2012)

...
Όλα είναι δρόμος - Τρύπες






Δεν κοπάζει δεν σβήνει
στην καρδιά μου η φωτιά
που με τρώει και με ρίχνει
απ' την Εδέμ στο πουθενά

Οι αιώνες ρωτάνε
πόσο ακόμα θα αντέξω
να τρικλίζω εκεί έξω
ξυπόλυτος μόνος

Και γω ψιθυρίζω
δικιά μου η χαρά
δικό μου το αίμα
δικός μου κι ο τρόμος

Δεν είμαι μόνος
Δεν είμαι ο μόνος
Όλα είναι δρόμος

Η φωτιά, η γιορτή, η απώλεια, ο πόνος
Ο κάθε μικρός θάνατος
κι ο μεγάλος ο ατέλειωτος κόσμος

Όλα είναι δρόμος...


----------



## daeman (May 5, 2012)

...
Basin Street Blues






Louis Armstrong (Trumpet, Vocal); Russell "Big Chief" Moore (Trombone); Joe Darensbourg (Clarinet); Billy Kyle (Piano); 
Arvell Shaw (Bass); Danny Barcelona (Drums) 







Miles Davis, trumpet; George Coleman, tenor saxophone; Victor Feldman, piano; Ron Carter, bass; Frank Butler, drums


----------



## Orfeus (Jan 16, 2013)

nickel said:


> Το κείμενο του Κώστα Ζουγρή στη Βιβλιοθήκη της «Ε»:
> 
> Οι δρόμοι έχουν τη δική τους ιστορία στο τραγούδι
> Από τον Κώστα Ζουγρή
> ...




Επιθυμώ να πληροφορήσω τον κ. Ζουγρή ότι: 

1) Η Cyprus Avenue δεν βρίσκεται στο Λονδίνο, αλλά στο Μπέλφαστ (όπου γεννήθηκε και μεγάλωσε ο Van Morrison) και 
2) Tο τραγούδι αυτό, κυκλοφόρησε για πρώτη φορά με το άλμπουμ Astral Weeks το 1968.


----------



## daeman (Jan 16, 2013)

Orfeus said:


> Επιθυμώ να πληροφορήσω τον κ. Ζουγρή ότι:
> 
> 1) Η Cyprus Avenue δεν βρίσκεται στο Λονδίνο, αλλά στο Μπέλφαστ (όπου γεννήθηκε και μεγάλωσε ο Van Morrison) και
> 2) Tο τραγούδι αυτό, κυκλοφόρησε για πρώτη φορά με το άλμπουμ Astral Weeks το 1968.



Καλώς όρισες, Orfeus. Μην ανησυχείς όμως, αν διαβάζει Λεξιλογία, το έχει πληροφορηθεί ήδη, πριν από τρία χρόνια και τρεισήμισι μήνες:



daeman said:


> Και μια που πιάσαμε τα λάθη:
> 
> 
> nickel said:
> ...



Με την ευκαιρία, επειδή το γιουτουμπάκι που είχα βάλει σ' εκείνο το ποστ δεν υπάρχει πια:






Live at Fillmore East, 23-9-1970:


----------



## bernardina (Jan 17, 2013)

Ο Τζο Στράμερ έγινε πλατεία της Γρανάδας

Γι' αυτό:


----------



## Orfeus (Jan 17, 2013)

Ένας γνώστης, είναι λογικό (και ευκόλως εννοούμενο) ότι θα αναφερθεί στην πρώτη κυκλοφορία του τραγουδιού και όχι στη δεύτερη. 
Να γράψω λοιπόν κι εγώ σε ένα άρθρο, ότι το τραγούδι κυκλοφόρησε με το live άλμπουμ At The Hollywood Bowl του 2009. Ναι λοιπόν, ίσως πρόκειται περί ...τσιρακίου. 
Εκείνο πάντως το περί Λονδίνου είναι πολύ χοντρό!!! Τι κι αν έχει και το Λονδίνο Cyprus Avenue? Πώς του ξέφυγε (του τσιρακίου βεβαίως) η Λεωφ. Κύπρου στην ...Αργυρούπολη; 

Υ.Γ. Ευχαριστώ για το καλωσόρισμα :)


----------



## daeman (Feb 15, 2013)

...
Incident on South Street - The Lounge Lizards


----------



## Zazula (Feb 15, 2013)

Hill Street Blues Theme


----------



## daeman (Mar 15, 2013)

daeman said:


> _Positively 4th Street_ - Bob Dylan
> ....



Επειδή εκείνο το βίντεο δεν υπάρχει πια και είναι πιο εύκολο να βρεις ψύλλο στ' άχυρα παρά βιντεάκι με εκτέλεση του κομματιού από τον Ντίλαν, ορίστε μερικές από άλλους:

Johnny Rivers (_Realization_, 1968)





"Of all the versions of my recorded songs, the Johnny Rivers one was my favorite. It was obvious that we were from the same side of town, had been read the same citations, came from the same musical family and were cut from the same cloth. When I listened to Johnny's version of "Positively 4th Street," I liked his version better than mine. I listened to it over and over again. Most of the covered versions of my songs seemed to take them out into left field somewhere but Rivers's version had the mandate down - the attitude and melodic sense to complete and surpass even the feeling that I had put into it. It shouldn't have surprised me, though. He had done the same thing with "Maybellene" and "Memphis," two Chuck Berry songs. When I heard Johnny sing my song, it was obvious that life had the same external grip on him as it did on me." 
~ Bob Dylan, _Chronicles, Volume One_


The Byrds (_Untitled_, 1970)







Jerry Garcia & Merl Saunders (_Keystone Companions: The Complete 1973 Fantasy Recordings_, 1973)





Beginning in 1970, Jerry Garcia played low-key weekly gigs with jazz organist Merl Saunders, bassist John Kahn and drummer Bill Vitt when the Grateful Dead weren't touring. What's most remarkable about this four-disc set, which compiles two 1973 dates, is the range: They jam on Rodgers and Hart as well as Jimmy Cliff, and turn out the Funkadelic-like instrumental "Keepers"; Garcia also croons an unexpectedly sweet version of "Positively 4th Street" amid soaring, melodic guitar solos. There are no rules – just four luminaries testing their own boundaries. 
~ RollingStone


Stereophonics (_Pick a Part That's New_, 1999)







Bryan Ferry (_Dylanesque_, 2007)


----------



## cougr (Mar 15, 2013)

_Yellow Brick Road_. An all time classic and arguably one of Elton John's best songs. Written by Bernie Taupin and performed here by Billy Joel together with Elton.






Also, a good rendition of the song with Matt Cardle hitting the high notes.


----------



## cougr (Mar 15, 2013)

And whilst I'm at it I thought I may as well add this accomplished instrumental performance of the Eagles song "Hotel California" performed by David Osborne on piano. Not exactly a song about streets or roads but at least it's opening lyrics are "On a dark desert highway.....". (Though not sung here) .


----------



## daeman (Jul 9, 2013)

...
Highway 49 - Howlin' Wolf






Για πωρωμένους, το θηρίο τον Νοέμβριο του 1970 στην Ουάσιγκτον: Τhe Taildragger hits Highway 49.


----------



## daeman (Aug 25, 2013)

...
Bleecker Street - Simon and Garfunkel






Fog’s rollin’ off the East River Bank 
Like a shroud, it covers Bleecker Street 
Fills the alleys where men sleep 
Hides the shepherd from the sheep 
Voices leaking from a sad café 
Smiling faces trying to understand 
I saw a shadow touch a shadow’s hand 
On Bleecker Street 

The poet read his crooked rhyme 
Holy, holy is his sacrament 
Thirty dollars pays your rent 
On Bleecker Street 

I heard a church bell softly chime 
In a melody sustainin’ 
It’s a long road to Canaan 
On Bleecker Street


----------



## daeman (Sep 17, 2013)

...
Beale Street Blues - Duke Ellington and Johnny Hodges







Ella Fitzgerald (from _St. Louis Blues_)


----------



## daeman (Sep 17, 2013)

...
Μια που είπα St. Louis Blues, κι ας μην είναι δρόμος ή πλατεία αλλά έχει κι απ' αυτά, πάλι ο Δούκας με τον Τζόνι Χότζες:


----------



## daeman (Sep 17, 2013)

...
Basin Street Blues - Duke Ellington and Johnny Hodges







Miles Davis


----------



## daeman (Oct 12, 2013)

...
Park At 106th - Duke Ellington






Ellington lived for years in a townhouse on the corner of Manhattan's Riverside Drive and West 106th Street. After his death, West 106th Street was officially renamed Duke Ellington Boulevard.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Duke_Ellington#Memorials


Many may wonder what the signs are about when crossing the southern borders of Morningside Heights and seeing Duke Ellington Boulevard up at West 106th Street. It turns out Duke Ellington owned a couple of homes on Riverside Drive, just around the corner of 106th Street, which he bought for family members to live and work in. Number 333 Riverside Drive [_στδ._ Google Maps street view] (photo) was the home of his sister Ruth (who maintained an office there for the Duke's publishing company), her family, and the Duke's son, Mercer from the 1950's to the 1960's. The Duke also owned number 334, which is to the left of the top photo, and was known to drop by and compose his music at the Beaux Arts mansions in his later years.

When the street was named in 1977 (Ellington passed away in 1974), it resolved differences between the Duke Ellington Society and the city since each had a different idea of the location of the name dedication. The former wanted a street by Lincoln Center and the latter suggested what the society called "some little alley in Harlem." Thus 106th Street became the compromise. Read more in the original New York Times article: LINK.

http://harlembespoke.blogspot.gr/2010/09/remember-duke-ellingtons-house-on-106th.html


----------



## daeman (Jul 4, 2014)

...
Incident on 57th street - Bruce Springsteen






Spanish Johnny drove in from the underworld last night
With bruised arms and broken rhythm in a beat-up old Buick but dressed just like dynamite
He tried sellin' his heart to the hard girls over on Easy Street
But they sighed, "Johnny, it falls apart so easy and you know hearts these days are cheap"
And the pimps swung their axes and said, "Johnny, you're a cheater"
Well, the pimps swung their axes and said, "Johnny, you're a liar"
And from out of the shadows came a young girl's voice
Said, "Johnny, don't cry"
Puerto Rican Jane, oh, won't you tell me what's your name
I want to drive you down to the other side of town
Where paradise ain't so crowded, there'll be action goin' down on Shanty Lane tonight
All them golden heeled fairies in a real bitch fight pull thirty-eights and kiss the girls goodnight

Oh, goodnight, it's all right, Jane
Now let them black boys in to light the soul flame
We may find it out on the street tonight, baby
Or we may walk until the daylight, maybe

Well, like a cool Romeo he made his moves, ah, she looked so fine
And like a late Juliet she knew he'd never be true, but then she didn't really mind
Upstairs a band was playin', the singer was singin' something about going home
She whispered, "Spanish Johnny, you can leave me tonight, but just don't leave me alone"
And Johnny cried, "Puerto Rican Jane, word is down the cops have found the vein"
Well, them barefoot boys, they left their homes for the woods
Them little barefoot street boys, they said homes ain't no good
They left the corners, threw away all of their switchblade knives
And kissed each other goodbye

Johnny was sittin' on the fire escape watchin' the kids playin' down in the street
He called down, "Hey, little heroes, summer's long, but I guess it ain't very sweet around here anymore"
Janey sleeps in sheets damp with sweat; Johnny sits up alone and watches her dream on, dream on
And the sister prays for lost souls, then breaks down in the chapel after everyone's gone
Jane moves over to share her pillow but opens her eyes to see Johnny up and putting his clothes on
She says, "Those romantic young boys (those romantic young boys), all they ever want to do is fight"
Those romantic young boys (those romantic young boys), they're callin' through the window:
"Hey, Spanish Johnny, you want to make a little easy money tonight?"
And Johnny whispered, "Goodnight, it's all tight, Jane
I'll meet you tomorrow night on Lover's Lane
We may find it out on the street tonight, baby
Or we may walk until the daylight, maybe"
Oh, goodnight, it's all right, Jane
I'm gonna meet you tomorrow night on Lover's Lane
Ah, we can find it out on the street tonight, baby
Or we may walk until the daylight, maybe
Ah, goodnight, it's all right, Jane
I'll meet you tomorrow night on Lover's Lane
Now we may find it out on, on the street tonight, baby
Or we may have to walk until the morning light, maybe
(Goodnight, it's all right, Jane)


----------



## daeman (Jul 4, 2014)

...
New York City Serenade - Bruce Springsteen






Billy he's down by the railroad tracks
Sittin' low in the back seat of his Cadillac
Diamond Jackie, she's so intact
As she falls so softly beneath him
Jackie's heels are stacked
Billy's got cleats on his boots
Together they're gonna boogaloo down Broadway and come back home with the loot
It's midnight in Manhattan, this is no time to get cute
It's a mad dog's promenade
So walk tall or baby don't walk at all

Fish lady, oh fish lady
She baits them tenement walls
She won't take corner boys
They ain't got no money
And they're so easy
I said "Hey, baby
Won't you take my hand
Walk with me down Broadway
Well mama take my arm and move with me down Broadway"
I'm a young man, I talk it real loud
Yeah babe I walk it real proud for you
Ah so shake it away
So shake away your street life
Shake away your city life
Hook up to the train
And hook up to the night train
Hook it up
Hook up to the train
But I know that she won't take the train, no she won't take the train
Oh she won't take the train, no she won't take the train
Oh she won't take the train, no she won't take the train
Oh she won't take the train, no she won't take the train
She's afraid them tracks are gonna slow her down
And when she turns this boy'll be gone
So long, sometimes you just gotta walk on, walk on

Hey vibes man, hey jazz man, play me your serenade
Any deeper blue and you're playin' in your grave
Save your notes, don't spend 'em on the blues boy
Save your notes, don't spend 'em on the darlin' yearlin' sharp boy
Straight for the church note ringin', vibes man sting a trash can
Listen to your junk man
Listen to your junk man
Listen to your junk man
He's singin', he's singin', he's singin'
All dressed up in satin, walkin' past the alley
He's singin', singin', singin', singin'


----------



## daeman (Jul 5, 2014)

...
'A' Bomb in Wardour Street - The Jam






Where the streets are paved with blood,
with cataclysmic overtones
Fear and hate linger in the air
A strictly no-go deadly zone
I don't know what I'm doing here
'cause it's not my scene at all

There's an 'A' bomb in Wardour Street
They've called in the Army, they've called in the police

I'm stranded on the Vortex floor
My head's been kicked in and blood's started to pour
Through the haze I can see my girl
Fifteen geezers got her pinned to the door

There's an 'A' bomb in Wardour Street, it's blown up the City
Now it's spreading through the country

Law and order takes a turn for the worst,
In the shape of a size 10 boot
Rape and murder throughout the land,
and they tell me that you're still a free man
Well if this is freedom I don't understand
'cause it seems like madness to me.

'A' bomb in Wardour Street. 
Hate Bomb, Hate Bomb, Hate Bomb, Hate Bomb!

A Philistine nation, of degradation,
And hate and war. There must be more.
It's Doctor Martin's A P O C A L Y P S E Apocalypse!


----------



## daeman (Jul 6, 2014)

...
Sugar the Road (_Cricklewood Green_) - Ten Years After







Working on the Road


----------



## daeman (Sep 15, 2014)

...
51st Street Blues - Charles Mingus


----------



## daeman (Nov 23, 2014)

...
Madison Avenue - Gil Scott-Heron & Brian Jackson






Pretty pictures in your favorite magazines 
span the distance between you and Mr. Clean 
You can take part in the all-American dream
just fill your house up with a million 
products you don't need

You don't ever have to use them 
Buying is all that's asked of you
And if it's so fuckin' incredible 
that you can't believe it's true
it's Madison Avenue

Make it all commercial
there ain't nothin' folks won't buy
New fuel to fire up the monsters of Free Enterprise 
Gizmos and gadgets, and batteries to make them run
Just give your check up at the first of every month

And don't wake up to the uselessness 
till your whole life is overdue
'Cause if it's so fuckin' incredible 
you can't believe it's true 
it's Madison Avenue

They can sell sand to a man livin' in the desert
They can sell tuna to the chicken of the sea
You are surrounded and confounded 
and dumbfounded by the happenings, yes, it's true
it's Madison Avenue


----------



## daeman (May 10, 2015)

...
The Angel - Bruce Springsteen






The angel rides with hunch-backed children
Poison oozing from his engine
Wieldin' love as a lethal weapon
On his way to hubcap heaven

Baseball cards poked in his spokes
His boots in oil he's patiently soaked
The roadside attendant nervously jokes
As the angel's tires stroke his precious pavement

_Oh, the interstate's choked with nomadic hordes_
In Volkswagen vans with full running boards dragging great anchors
Followin' dead-end signs into the sores
The angel rides by humpin' his hunk metal whore

_Madison Avenue_ claim to fame 
in a trainer bra with eyes like rain
She rubs against the weather-beaten frame 
and asks the angel for his name

Off in the distance, the marble dome
Reflects across the flatlands with a naked feel off into parts unknown
The woman strokes his polished chrome and lies beside the angel's bones


----------



## daeman (Jun 20, 2015)

...
Fascination Street - The Cure






Oh it's opening time down on Fascination Street
So let's cut the conversation and get out for a bit 
Because I feel it all fading and paling and I'm begging 
To drag you down with me, to kick the last nail in 

Yeah, I like you in that, like I like you to scream 
But if you open your mouth, then I can't be responsible 
For quite what goes in or to care what comes out 
So just pull on your hair, just pull on your pout 

And let's move to the beat like we know that it's over 
If you slip going under, slip over my shoulder 
So just pull on your face, just pull on your feet
And let's hit opening time, down on Fascination Street

So pull on your hair, pull on your pout
Cut the conversation, just open your mouth
Pull on your face, pull on your feet
And let's hit opening time down on Fascination Street

Down on Fascination Street
On Fascination Street

Because I feel it all fading and paling and I'm begging 
To drag you down with me, to kick the last nail in


----------



## daeman (Sep 12, 2015)

...
Leonard Cohen began writing "A Street" just after 9/11 but only released it as a song in 2014 on the Popular Problems album. As he explained to a group of journalists prior to the album's release, “It’s taken this long for (‘A Street’) to find that path of expression.”







A version of “A Street” appeared as a poem in the March 2, 2009 New Yorker:

*A Street*
by Leonard Cohen

I used to be your favorite drunk
Good for one more laugh
Then we both ran out of luck
And luck was all we had

You put on a uniform
To fight the Civil War
I tried to join but no one liked
The side I’m fighting for

So let’s drink to when it’s over
And let’s drink to when we meet
I’ll be standing on this corner
Where there used to be a street

You left me with the dishes
And a baby in the bath
And you’re tight with the militias
You wear their camouflage

I guess that makes us equal
But I want to march with you
An extra in the sequel
To the old red-white-and-blue

So let’s drink to when it’s over
And let’s drink to when we meet
I’ll be standing on this corner
Where there used to be a street

I cried for you this morning
And I’ll cry for you again
But I’m not in charge of sorrow
So please don’t ask me when

I know the burden’s heavy
As you bear it through the night
Some people say it’s empty
But that doesn’t mean it’s light

So let’s drink to when it’s over
And let’s drink to when we meet
I’ll be standing on this corner
Where there used to be a street

It’s going to be September now
For many years to come
Every heart adjusting
To that strict September drum

I see the Ghost of Culture
With numbers on his wrist
Salute some new conclusion
Which all of us have missed

So let’s drink to when it’s over
And let’s drink to when we meet
I’ll be standing on this corner
Where there used to be a street


The lyrics of "A Street" shifted between the New Yorker publication and the Popular Problems release. The song version is a blues lamentation that memorializes - and transcends - the tragedy of 9/11. Spoken as much as sung in Cohen's gritty intonations, "A Street" also commemorates a phenomenon both more personal and universal than a nation's survival of a single catastrophic event.


----------



## daeman (Oct 31, 2015)

...
West 42nd Street - Eumir Deodato


----------



## daeman (Nov 8, 2015)

...
The 59th Street Bridge Song (Feelin' Groovy) - The Live Adventures of Mike Bloomfield and Al Kooper


----------



## daeman (Jan 10, 2016)

...
Nostalgia in Times Square - Charles Mingus






Charles Mingus - bass, John Handy - alto saxophone, Booker Ervin - tenor saxophone, Richard Wyands - piano, Dannie Richmond - drums


----------



## daeman (Mar 12, 2016)

...
On Green Dolphin Street - Miles Davis


----------



## daeman (May 15, 2016)

...
Dirty Boulevard (_New York_) - Lou Reed featuring David Bowie






Pedro lives out of the Wilshire Hotel
He looks out a window without glass
And the walls are made of cardboard, newspapers on his feet
And his father beats him 'cause he's too tired to beg

He's got 9 brothers and sisters
They're brought up on their knees
It's hard to run when a coat hanger beats you on the thighs
Pedro dreams of being older and killing the old man
But that's a slim chance
He's going to the boulevard

He's gonna end up on the dirty boulevard
He's going out to the dirty boulevard
He's going down to the dirty boulevard

This room costs $2,000 a month
You can believe it, man, it's true
Somewhere there's a landlord laughing till he wets his pants
No one dreams of being a doctor or a lawyer or anything
They dream of dealing on the dirty boulevard

Give me your hungry, your tired, your poor, I'll piss on 'em
That's what the Statue of Bigotry says
Your poor huddled masses
Let's club 'em to death
And get it over with and just dump 'em on the boulevard

Get 'em out on the dirty boulevard
Goin' out to the dirty boulevard
They're going down on the dirty boulevard
Goin' out

Outside it's a bright night
There's an opera at Lincoln Center
Movie stars arrive by limousine
The klieg lights shoot up over the skyline of Manhattan
But the lights are out on the mean streets

A small kid stands by the Lincoln Tunnel
He's selling plastic roses for a buck
The traffic's backed up to 39th Street
The TV whores are calling the cops out for a suck

And back at the Wilshire, Pedro sits there dreaming
He's found a book on Magic in a garbage can
He looks at the pictures
And stares up at the cracked ceiling
"At the count of 3," he says,
"I hope I can disappear."

And fly, fly away from this dirty boulevard
I want to fly from the dirty boulevard
I want to fly from the dirty boulevard
I want to fly-fly-fly-fly from the dirty boulevard

I want to fly away
I want to fly
Fly, fly away
I want to fly
Fly, fly away
Fly, fly away
Fly, fly away
Fly, fly away
I want to fly


----------



## daeman (May 22, 2016)

...
Streets Οf Υour Τown (_16 Lovers Lane_) - The Go-Betweens


----------



## daeman (Oct 13, 2016)

...
London Song - Ray Davies






There's a room in a house in a street in a manor in a borough
That's part of a city that is generally referred to as London
It's a dark place, a mysterious place
And it is said that if you're born within the sound of Bow-Bells
You have the necessary qualifications to be christened a Londoner
It's a cruel, hard, wicked place

But when you think back to all the great Londoners
William Blake, Charles Dickens, Dick Whittington,
Pearly kings, barrow boys, Arthur Daley, Max Wall, the Kray twins
Through the dark alley-ways and passages of London, London

But if you're ever up on Highgate Hill on a clear day
You can see right down to Leicester Square 
Crystal Palace, Clapham Common, right down to Streatham Hill
North and South, I feel that I'm a Londoner still 

Chiswick Bridge to Newham and East Ham
Churchbells ring out through the land
You were born in London, England
Through the dark alley-ways and passages of London, London

And there's a tap by a reservoir, leading to a stream,
That turns into a river estuary that eventually opens to the sea
And there's a docker by a wharf, sending cargo overseas,
Unloading foreign trade from a large ocean vessel
In the mighty metropolitan port of London

When I think of all the Londoners still unsung
East-enders, West-enders, Oriental-enders
Fu Manchu, Sherlock Holmes, Jack Spock, Henry Cooper,
Thomas A'Becket, Thomas Moore, and don't forget the Kray twins
Very dangerous people the Kray twins

There's a part of me that says "Get out"
Then one day I'll hear somebody shout
"Sounds to me like you come from London Town"

But if you're ever up on Highgate Hill on a clear day
I'll be there 
Yes, I will be there 
Through the dark alley-ways and passages of London, London
London


----------



## daeman (Jul 22, 2021)




----------

